# New Cadeau Show Pics



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Cadeau showed this weekend at the Turkey Cluster. This was his second weekend out. On Saturday he was SO BAD in the ring the judge told me that he was a really nice dog and could have gotten first if he had "showed himself." He was lunging at the end of the lead the whole way around. 

These are pictures from Saturday:

[attachment=30170:CadeauShowNov24A.jpg]
[attachment=30171:CadeauShowNov24B.jpg]
[attachment=30173:CadeauShowNov24D.jpg]
[attachment=30172:CadeauShowNov24C.jpg]

Today he was a much better boy. He only lunged a couple of times. But he had no competition in Dogs. In any case, I was really proud of how well he did. 

[attachment=30174:CadeauShowNov25A.jpg] [attachment=30175:CadeauShowNov25B.jpg] [attachment=30176:CadeauShowNov25C.jpg]

After our turn in the ring we watched some friends in the Havanese ring. 
[attachment=30177:CadeauShowNov25D.jpg]

This last one shows how his bow was on backwards when we got home. This also happened the last time he showed. It was really hard getting this pose in front of the mirror. 
[attachment=30178:CadeauShowNov25E.jpg]


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

Cadeau is stunning! Absolutely a doll. If I may ask, which line is he from? His face is just precious.


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

Spectacular! :aktion033:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Cadeau is just beautiful.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

He's absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

Cadeau looks great. I did not know that you show dogs. Is Cadeau your first? Anyway he looks awesome and I know that you have to be proud of how well he did today. 

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

OMG Carina..:wub: :wub: He is stunning..He is some SERIOUS COMPETITION! I'm nervous! He is just stunning.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Cadeau looks fabulous! :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## belibaby14 (Mar 21, 2007)

WOW...Cadeau is beautiful! :wub:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Oh he looks AWESOME!!

I had to laugh though because I think Caira and Cadeau are on the same wavelength - she was a maniac in the ring all three days we showed. But I wouldnt' change a thing about her, she has so much fun in the ring and she just loves it so much. I look forward to her actually walking though in the ring instead of spinning and hopping. Oh and lunging at the lead.

Thank you for sharing these photos!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Sorry you had crazy day in competition as well!!


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Your wicked little man is an undeniable BEAUTY :wub: . Sarah


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Cadeau is one beautiful little boy! How old is he now?


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

QUOTE (BrookeB676 @ Nov 25 2007, 09:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=474701


> Cadeau is stunning! Absolutely a doll. If I may ask, which line is he from? His face is just precious.[/B]


Cadeau is out of Debbie Cleckley's Jacob Maltese. His full name is Jacob's Beau Cadeau des Anges (Jacob's Beautiful Gift from the Angels). 

QUOTE (Suzy's Mom @ Nov 25 2007, 10:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=474721


> Cadeau looks great. I did not know that you show dogs. Is Cadeau your first? Anyway he looks awesome and I know that you have to be proud of how well he did today.
> 
> Thank you for sharing.[/B]


Cadeau is my first show dog. I think he has some common ancestors to some of your babies. Debbie was mentored by Sharon Girven and on his mother's side he has a lot of Blue Hills and Marcris. 

I did show my first Maltese (Cloud) in obedience. I noticed that two of your girls (Jacquelynn Rose & Suzanna Lynn) had the full brother to my first Malt's father in their pedigree. So, we have a lot of family connections  

QUOTE (PrincessTunie @ Nov 25 2007, 10:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=474726


> OMG Carina..:wub: :wub: He is stunning..He is some SERIOUS COMPETITION! I'm nervous! He is just stunning.[/B]


I can't wait until we have the chance to show together. I am hoping it will help Cadeau to get to know another one of the dogs he shares the ring with. Now, he is so eager to meet them he could care less where he is or where I am for that matter. :smpullhair: On the other hand, if he makes friends with Ace, he might be even worse. :brownbag: 

QUOTE (Lucy Owns Me @ Nov 25 2007, 10:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=474733


> I had to laugh though because I think Caira and Cadeau are on the same wavelength - she was a maniac in the ring all three days we showed. But I wouldnt' change a thing about her, she has so much fun in the ring and she just loves it so much. I look forward to her actually walking though in the ring instead of spinning and hopping. Oh and lunging at the lead.[/B]


Knowing that Cadeau has a kindred spirit makes me feel better. At least we aren't alone. 

I appreciated the judge telling me that he thought Cadeau was a nice dog, but I am still blushing about what a stinker he was. :blush: Yesterday, I took him to Home Depot after the show and we walked up and down the ailse with the mirrors. He went crazy at the mirror. I thought it would be great practice, but no matter how many times we walked by that mirror, he was still a brat. We have a lot more work to do. :smstarz: 

QUOTE (PreciousPrince @ Nov 25 2007, 11:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=474733


> Cadeau is one beautiful little boy! How old is he now?[/B]


Cadeau will be 9 months old in one week.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Oh believe me, Cadeau couldn't have acted any worse than Caira this weekend. BELIEVE ME. I also got told the same thing by a judge, that Caira was a very nice girl but the judge couldn't see her movement because she was having so much fun spinning, lunging and hopping. I showed in a match show following one of the shows and Caira won the toy group (and had lots of competition!) I was really happy about that! 
[attachment=30180:1125071312.jpg]
Here is a cellphone pic of her from today, I was practicing my double topknots on her altho I think they make her look too 'adult' and her puppy antics don't quite match up, LOL!


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

> Oh believe me, Cadeau couldn't have acted any worse than Caira this weekend. BELIEVE ME. I also got told the same thing by a judge, that Caira was a very nice girl but the judge couldn't see her movement because she was having so much fun spinning, lunging and hopping. I showed in a match show following one of the shows and Caira won the toy group (and had lots of competition!) I was really happy about that!
> attachment=30180:1125071312.jpg
> Here is a cellphone pic of her from today, I was practicing my double topknots on her altho I think they make her look too 'adult' and her puppy antics don't quite match up, LOL![/B]


The picture looks great. Her double top-knots are well done. I know what you mean about keeping the puppy look a little longer. Just how long can I get away with the puppy bow? Could he wear it, his whole show career, do you think? 

Congrats on Caira's match win. She is just beautiful. Cadeau also won Toy Group in a Match last weekend. It wasn't a huge competition, but it was fun to win against other breeds. He beat a Yorkie and a Havanese.


----------



## kellyw928 (Oct 29, 2007)

Oh my, he is absolutly stunning!! You must be so proud!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=474782
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You can have the single puppy bow until they are a year, then they have to go to doubles. The double topknots kept intimidating me so I tried doing them this show, figuring practice makes... well, in this case, still a mess but at least they turned out somewhat straight, LOL. 

And that is sooo awesome that Cadeau won the Toy Group last weekend! believe me, I know exactly how thrilling that is, even if it is just a 'practice' show. Caira beat a havanese, a pug, a pom, a king charles cavilier, an Italian Greyhound and a few others very nice puppies, so I was really excited, LOL! 

do you have any pics from the match???


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

He is just stunning.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

OMG!! I love it. We have "Crazy Caira", and "Crazy Cadeau". 

I absolutely love the pics!!! Nothing short of AWESOME :aktion033: 

Both Cadeau, and Caira, are stunning. I am so excited for their futures. :smilie_daumenpos: 

Way to go ladies. You ROCK!! :rockon: :rockon: :rockon: :rockon:


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

> You can actually show in the single top knot the whole time you are showing. I have a friend who showed her dog with the single top knot because she couldn't do a double. She finished him with the single top knot. You can show without a top knot. No one has done it. Who knows what the judge might do then?!?
> Congratulation for making it through the show.
> Tina


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

> Cadeau showed this weekend at the Turkey Cluster. This was his second weekend out. On Saturday he was SO BAD in the ring the judge told me that he was a really nice dog and could have gotten first if he had "showed himself." He was lunging at the end of the lead the whole way around.
> 
> Today he was a much better boy. He only lunged a couple of times. But he had no competition in Dogs. In any case, I was really proud of how well he did.[/B]


 You can win the bitches points if the judge crosses you over when there isn't any other dogs. In other words you can either win Best Of Breed and Best Of Winners over the bitches or if a special is present and it goes Best Of Breed and the judge awards you Best Of Winners you get the points in bitches. 
Ah well you had fun anyway. That is what counts.
Tina


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Well done!! He looks stunning!!


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

HE IS ABSOLUTELY STUNNING


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

He is a _beautiful_ Maltese - thanks for all the pictures :biggrin: 

ginny


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=474794
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MySugarBaby (Jun 28, 2006)

He is gorgeous!! :wub: Thanks for sharing his pictures with us!!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Adorable! :wub: I have been lazy with my babies hair...  ..but these darling pictures are making me get back in the mood of grooming! hehe.. :biggrin: Thank you for sharing!


----------



## scrapmaltese (Feb 3, 2006)

> Cadeau showed this weekend at the Turkey Cluster. This was his second weekend out. On Saturday he was SO BAD in the ring the judge told me that he was a really nice dog and could have gotten first if he had "showed himself." He was lunging at the end of the lead the whole way around.
> 
> These are pictures from Saturday:
> 
> ...


----------



## scrapmaltese (Feb 3, 2006)

OK, I'm not really a "Newbie" just a member who never has time to get on-line and doesn't even know how to reply correctly. But another member said I should check out the comments about Cadeau. I sincerely appreciate Carina's desire to succeed in the show ring and for giving Cadeau a wonderful loving home. I am very proud of the way he has turned out and Carina has done a wonderful job with his grooming. Once he completes his Championship she plans to do obedience with him - he is very bright and should do well once he quits having so much - LOL. Thanks everyone for the nice compliments on him. :aktion033: 

His parents are Ch Jacob's Hope, aka Jake and Ch Jacob's Star of Bethlehem, aka Beth. Beth is Marcris Blue Hill from a lovely girl I got from Sharon Girven and from Ch Marcris Blue Hills Fame.


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

He is absolutely GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

> OK, I'm not really a "Newbie" just a member who never has time to get on-line and doesn't even know how to reply correctly. But another member said I should check out the comments about Cadeau. I sincerely appreciate Carina's desire to succeed in the show ring and for giving Cadeau a wonderful loving home. I am very proud of the way he has turned out and Carina has done a wonderful job with his grooming. Once he completes his Championship she plans to do obedience with him - he is very bright and should do well once he quits having so much - LOL. Thanks everyone for the nice compliments on him. :aktion033:
> 
> His parents are Ch Jacob's Hope, aka Jake and Ch Jacob's Star of Bethlehem, aka Beth. Beth is Marcris Blue Hill from a lovely girl I got from Sharon Girven and from Ch Marcris Blue Hills Fame.[/B]


Okay, now I am confused.  I thought Carina was Cadeau's owner, trainer, handler, etc... Anyway, I was just going to post to say how beautiful Cadeau is and how proud (you both?) must be of him! I can't imagine a nine month old puppy acting correctly in a show! It is just amazing that they can stay presentable long enough to get into the ring and to show so well! So congrats!

And Caira is quite a beauty, too, Andrea! You should be very proud of her! 

Cyndi


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

wow soo gorgeous!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

What a doll!! Best of luck to all our show dogs!!


----------



## scrapmaltese (Feb 3, 2006)

Okay, now I am confused.  I thought Carina was Cadeau's owner, trainer, handler, etc... Anyway, I was just going to post to say how beautiful Cadeau is and how proud (you both?) must be of him! I can't imagine a nine month old puppy acting correctly in a show! It is just amazing that they can stay presentable long enough to get into the ring and to show so well! So congrats!

Sorry to confuse you Cyndi. I am Cadeau's breeder/first Mom. Carina owns and handles him.
Debbie Cleckley
www.jacobmaltese.com


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Cadeau is so handsome! :wub: Great pics!!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> Okay, now I am confused.  I thought Carina was Cadeau's owner, trainer, handler, etc... Anyway, I was just going to post to say how beautiful Cadeau is and how proud (you both?) must be of him! I can't imagine a nine month old puppy acting correctly in a show! It is just amazing that they can stay presentable long enough to get into the ring and to show so well! So congrats!
> 
> Sorry to confuse you Cyndi. I am Cadeau's breeder/first Mom. Carina owns and handles him.
> Debbie Cleckley
> www.jacobmaltese.com[/B]


Hi Debbie!
Cadeau is just beautiful, he really is. I just wanted to say to you, Debbie, that I'm so happy that there are breeders like you who help out 'newbies' get into showing, and with such a gorgeous boy also. i can't wait to see more pics of him showing, carina is doing such a great job with him. As a fellow show newbie, I think we're feeling each other's pain, LOL.

I sure hope you continue to post on Spoiled Maltese!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=475248
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cyndi, I have Caira, Andrea has Ace although both are from Dian!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=475267
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Carina.........Cadeau is so special and all around GORGEOUS!!!

My CeeCee came from Jacob's Maltese and she is a stunner. I have my order in for a little sister from Debbie. She has two little boys that are for sale on her website and they are darling and since you have gone (rightly so) crazy over Cadeau!!!!!


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

> OK, I'm not really a "Newbie" just a member who never has time to get on-line and doesn't even know how to reply correctly. But another member said I should check out the comments about Cadeau. I sincerely appreciate Carina's desire to succeed in the show ring and for giving Cadeau a wonderful loving home. I am very proud of the way he has turned out and Carina has done a wonderful job with his grooming. Once he completes his Championship she plans to do obedience with him - he is very bright and should do well once he quits having so much - LOL. Thanks everyone for the nice compliments on him. :aktion033:
> 
> His parents are Ch Jacob's Hope, aka Jake and Ch Jacob's Star of Bethlehem, aka Beth. Beth is Marcris Blue Hill from a lovely girl I got from Sharon Girven and from Ch Marcris Blue Hills Fame.[/B]





> Carina.........Cadeau is so special and all around GORGEOUS!!!
> 
> My CeeCee came from Jacob's Maltese and she is a stunner. I have my order in for a little sister from Debbie. She has two little boys that are for sale on her website and they are darling and since you have gone (rightly so) crazy over Cadeau!!!!![/B]


Hi Dianne and Debbie, It is great to see both of you posting here. :biggrin: 



> Hi Debbie!
> Cadeau is just beautiful, he really is. I just wanted to say to you, Debbie, that I'm so happy that there are breeders like you who help out 'newbies' get into showing, and with such a gorgeous boy also. i can't wait to see more pics of him showing, carina is doing such a great job with him. As a fellow show newbie, I think we're feeling each other's pain, LOL.
> 
> I sure hope you continue to post on Spoiled Maltese![/B]


Well said, Stacy! It is truly a blessing that there are breeders like Debbie and Dian who are willing to take a chance on "Newbies" and take the time to help us make a success of it. I'm also grateful to you for sharing your stories of Caira. It is nice to not be a "newbie" alone. :grouphug:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Love your show photos.............good luck as you continue.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=475248
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, it's a lot of fun sharing this with you Carina! I hope I didn't hijack your thread, when I posted the pic of Caira from this weekend, I wasn't trying to! I just thought you could feel my topknot pain. Who knew that folding a piece of paper could be so dang hard?????? 

what did you use on his tearstains? I always have a big problem with Caira's eyes tearing up at shows and her face just gets dripping wet.Her actual tear stains are better, thank goodness but I still pack on the cornstarch, LOL!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Cadeau is absolutely gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!! :smheat:


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=475267
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Somebody just shoot me! I'm sorry I got everyone mixed up! Stacy, Caira is STILL quite a beauty! 

Cyndi


----------

